
Hints on Dark Matter and a Wealth of Planets - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/09/science/09planets.html?src=twr
======
eof
Brilliant:

"An Earth-like planet — that is to say, one that is the right temperature for
water and thus life as we know it — would take about a year to complete a
circuit around a star like the Sun."

